# Garage-build EV Conversion Car 155mph Yahoo auto news



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

When did you mod the headlights and front end? I haven't seen that on your car before, but most of your vids are from the side. I must say, it looks damn good


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Yea, we did this about four months ago. You will see it in the Bradenton FL videos and the Baytown, TX videos. on www.youtube.com/dcplasmaracing


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

We had to because the stock Fiero was really being buffeted above 110mph. This hood is from Norm's Fiberglass in Southbend IN. We picked it up on the way to Power of DC in Marlyand last summer.


----------

